# Gold rush bikes !!!



## Spence36 (Dec 19, 2014)

Check out these bikes were on the Gold Rush show tonight !! One of my favorite shows ! It's the kid Parker Snabbell's Gpa in the picks killer Elgin but what's the other one ??? 









Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 19, 2014)

Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 19, 2014)

From the appearance of that house/shack they're standing next too. Notice that screen door?? it's a home.. 

with those brand new bikes, You sure that's not  bonnie and Clyde's cousins? 



Spence36 said:


> Check out these bikes were on the Gold Rush show tonight !! One of my favorite shows ! It's the kid Parker Snabbell's Gpa in the picks killer Elgin but what's the other one ??? View attachment 186506
> 
> 
> Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## falcondave (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like a Blackhawk.


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 19, 2014)

Yup and he was born 1920 So
Mid 30's make sense 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 20, 2014)

Agree on the Falcon/Blackhawk. Yeah, I like that show too. Sometimes hard to watch, but maybe that's why I like it. ?  Haven't seen this one yet, but it's recorded. Cool bikes. Love the Snabbells!


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2014)

It's not a Blackhawk, or a Falcon. It's Westfield built Streamliner. Same tank as a Blackhawk or Flacon, but different frame, and rack.


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...lp-i-d-ing-this-old-ballooner&highlight=rugby

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34450-2999-Westfield-Rugby&highlight=rugby


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...lp-i-d-ing-this-old-ballooner&highlight=rugby

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34450-2999-Westfield-Rugby&highlight=rugby


----------



## Spence36 (Dec 20, 2014)

So what's the non tank one ?


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------

